# Upgrading TCD746320 to 2TB WD20EURS Questions



## zachvii (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading through all the posts on upgrading and I have a few questions. I see that everyone uses DVRBARS, WinMFS, and JMFS to complete the upgrades, but it seems there is a ton of options between these three programs to complete the task. I would like to do this in the easiest way possible. 

I purchased a TCD746320 off Ebay. It is used but currently doesn't have any recordings on it. I want to copy the existing 320G hard drive and load the data on a new WD20EURS. I am assuming I would use the truncated backup method since the unit is not new and I don't have any recordings to transfer.

Can someone list a step by step process for my situation? Seems like this would be a relatively easy process, but I am confused on what programs to use at what time. I see that I probably need to expand and super size as well but not sure at what step these fit in to the process and what programs to use. 

Seems like there has been a lot of process refining that has occurred over the years and I want to know the best and simplest way to do this currently.

Thanks for answering my newb questions in advance!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Me? I would just use JMFS and keep the old drive on the shelf, just in case. Did that just last week. The thread initiated by Comer in this forum contains the instructions in the first post.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

zachvii said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through all the posts on upgrading and I have a few questions. I see that everyone uses DVRBARS, WinMFS, and JMFS to complete the upgrades, but it seems there is a ton of options between these three programs to complete the task. I would like to do this in the easiest way possible.
> 
> ...


In your case I'd set the TiVo up, i.e., go through Guided Setup, with the original drive in it, so that it has the right ZIP code, cable provider, etc, with the cable card paired, and then use jmfs to "Xerox" that drive to the 2TB and then expand into the rest of the space on the 2TB, and then put the original drive somewhere safe to hold as a backup and troubleshooting tool.

For redundancy, you can also, if I understand DvrBARS correctly, use it to make a truncated or compressed backup from the original and keep that on your PC's hard drive.

WinMFS cannot be used for backing up or copying a Premiere or newer.


----------



## zachvii (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys. Do I need to supersize after I expand the new drive?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

zachvii said:


> Thanks for the information guys. Do I need to supersize after I expand the new drive?


You don't have to supersize if you don't want to mess with it, but if you do, the very first post on the thread for which jrtroo was kind enough to provide a link says--

" If you are upgrading from stock drive, you will need to do: Copy, Expand, Supersize - in that order."


----------

